# Trovoada na Margem Sul do Tejo (23/Outubro/2016)



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 23:26)

A noite no que diz respeito a trovoada a coisa correu bastante bem na margem sul do tejo.... deixo-vos aqui alguns dos registos que consegui fazer a partir da minha varanda. 



image hosting no account


image hosting no account


image hosting no account


image hosting no account


image hosting no account

Espero que gostem..... e que venham mais relâmpagos em breve!!


----------



## Peters (23 Out 2016 às 23:30)

Grandes fotos!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Crissie (23 Out 2016 às 23:31)

Belos Registos


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 23:31)

windchill disse:


> A noite no que diz respeito a trovoada correu bastante bem na margem.... deixo-vos aqui alguns dos registos que consegui fazer a partir da minha varanda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boas mesmo!!!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 23:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito boas mesmo!!!


Obrigado!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 23:39)

Crissie disse:


> Belos Registos


Obrigado vizinha..... algumas foram por cima da Arrentela!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 23:40)

Peters disse:


> Grandes fotos!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Out 2016 às 23:44)

Simplesmente Lindas!!!  pena eu ter predios a frente...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:01)

Parabéns. Excelente registo


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:13)

Não perdoas, muito bom como sempre, definição brutal.


----------

